# [Sommeil] Raccourcis sur Eveil



## StéphanH (10 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai créé un raccourcis qui met en marche la radio, ouvre les volets et allume la lumière (si le soleil n'est pas encore levé) lorsque je me réveille (déclenchement sur événement "éveil")
Si je me réveille à l'heure prévu, en arrêtant le réveil, pas de souci, tout fonctionne.
Par contre, le week-end, je ne mets pas le réveil, juste le mode sommeil jusqu'à 9h.
Si je me réveille avant 9h, et que je désactive le mode sommeil sur ma montre, le raccourci sur éveil ne s'exécute pas... Il attends 9h pour le faire.

Avez vous le même comportement ?


----------



## Hypernovax31 (26 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour, pourriez vous m'envoyer votre raccourci svp : xxxxxx

Pas d'adresse mail en clair dans le forum.


----------



## StéphanH (26 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour. 
Tu as le même comportement ?


----------



## Henri (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour
auriez-vous une capture de votre raccourci sur le test pour savoir si le soleil c'est déja levé ou non ?
Voir ce sujet :





						Allumer la lumière si l'heure actuel est avant le levé de soleil
					

Bonjour, J'ai une automation qui allume la radio au réveil (âpres arrêt de l'alarme), je souhaitais ajouter "Allumé une lumière" mais.... si le soleil n'est pas levé. Sauf que je n'arrive pas à comparer l'heure actuel avec l'heure de levé de soleil. Je ne peux pas comparer l'heure de levé de...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## StéphanH (24 Novembre 2022)

Il faut une étape de « demande la météo du lieu actuel », puis utiliser la variable « heure de lever du soleil »


----------



## Henri (24 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour le retour mais... j'ai essayé.
J'ai la date actuel.
J'ai l'heure de levé du soleil
Mais je peux pas les comparer dans un SI (voir photo en pj)


----------



## StéphanH (24 Novembre 2022)

Voici ce que j’ai.


----------



## Henri (24 Novembre 2022)

Punaise.... J'avais pas fais le CLIC DROITTTT
Merci StéphanH. Bonne journée !


----------

